# Nautical Forest Football Team



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking for ex members of the above from South Shields Nautical College in the 70,s. Mainly made up from Deck Cadets from Bank Line,C.P.,Stag, Texaco, Blue Star etc


----------

